
YouTube’s new requirements for “Made for Kids” content has creators scrambling - Deimorz
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/13/20963459/youtube-google-coppa-ftc-fine-settlement-youtubers-new-rules
======
spopejoy
> These changes are required as part of a settlement with the US Federal Trade
> Commission (FTC) and NY Attorney General, and will help you comply with the
> Children’s Online Privacy Protection Act (COPPA) and/or other applicable
> laws.

So is this about my videos complying, or YouTube being compliant?

